# vacation time



## dvsDave (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, I'm leaving for my only vacation this summer to a huge music festival near Hershey Park, Penn. I'll be back late Sat. night. Play nice while I'm gone and don't stage a coup or anything 'till I get back. :wink:

your webmaster,
-dvsDave


----------



## ship (Jun 24, 2003)

So while the cat is away, I announce Friday at 9PM EST, re-joining our chat room discussion of porn sites on the web....


Just Kidding! Have a good vacation. I was only pulling your tail when I brought up the subject on the last chat discussion.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Ship was he talking about us with this play nice?


----------



## ship (Jun 28, 2003)

Ya think?


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jun 28, 2003)

It could be some of those other hell-raisers.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay, as you all probably figured, I'm back now. Glad to see the site's still in one piece. 

And remember, gentlemen, I've got my eye on you two!!


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry Dave. I tried to behave.


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 3, 2003)

I know it's hard, but you can do it! :wink:


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey Dave, why don't you jump in with an opinion on the Battle Royale going on about actors vs. techies.


----------

